# West Coast Meet



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

I was reading the forum and it looked like there was no conclusion on where to have the west coast meet and I thought we needed a new thread. So here it is..... My vote is for Whistler B.C.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

i will be in whistler for new years...oh yea


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

sweeney017 said:


> I was reading the forum and it looked like there was no conclusion on where to have the west coast meet and I thought we needed a new thread. So here it is..... My vote is for Whistler B.C.


lol i'm sure being in victoria, whistler gets your vote. most of us on these boards are states side so the plane ticket is brutal. i'll make it to whistler some day, but not this year.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea I was gunna say something along the same lines. All the people that are in the sates are gogin to get f'n slammed..... hard..... right in the anus


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

the cheaper way to go is to fly into sea-tac and drive over the boarder. still not gonna happen for me tho.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

:laugh::laugh: yeah I was just throwing it out there!! If anyone is heading to whistler this winter let me know and we can shred!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe Rogers Pass. Want to get your backcountry on?

For the West side meet, the crew who is organizing this was leaning towards Wolf Creek. Not a mega resort, if you want park/pipe, forget it, but the snowfall and free ride terrain is great. Plus it's low key not crowded and off the radar. The backcountry there is some of the best around. For beginners and the seasoned vet. Cheap lift tickets (High price $35 last year I believe) are nice too. 
The other strong contender and rightfully so is Utah. Some of the best airport access, and reliable conditions. Stellar lift served terrain and excellent backcountry. Lift tickets are generally between $50-$60, a bit more at the 'bird. 

Mr Right was the one pushing it. I think he is on interweb hiatus so he can work his ass off this summer to have the winter to ride. I don't blame him. I suspect come late August/early September we'll see more action.

So if you are pushing Whistler, what sort of deals, scams, incentives do you know of to make this more attractive? I am sure not opposed to the place, but it means a fairly long journey for almost everyone on the board.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

as I said I was just throwing it out there... I didnt think everyone would come up to BC especially because most of you are in the states. I would be down for pretty much anywhere for a big meet on the west coast, just let me know when and where.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, not everyone on the board is going to make the meet either. >10 and <20 seems to be the rule. 

This winter is a hard one to predict. There isn't an La Nina or El Nino so far. So the usual suspects that get hammered by these weather events are kind of an unknown. It's a "normal" weather pattern which has been so long in the past I don't remember what type of season Colorado had. I suspect that Wolf Creek will get hammered per usual, it might be a little of a disappointment in the Front Range/Summit County areas. Then again last year was supposed to be a very dry season in the rockies, and just about everyone broke snowfall records for the season. This set up also makes me believe that Utah will be a very good bet.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah mr right is havin internet issues..........i still say we hit wolf creek you know it will get smashed ...utah wouldnt be bad ....even monarch would be nice.....poncho lounge is only like 15 mins from monarch and its only like $40 a night. Passes maybe 45$ so that be pretty cheap


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Definitely been internet dry lately, working like a damn dog, gotta get that graft and a couple season passes. I am still shooting for a Wolf Creek or Monarch trip as Whistler would be way too far for me to go. I will definitely be frequenting this site more in the later months.....:dunno: If things work out Ill be buying a place before winter


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I think Wolf Creek would be a great spot, or Utah. A drive out to SLC or Ogden from Colorado is only about 3 hours longer. So in the scheme of things not a bad option.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I tell you what, whether or not I can make it to Utah depends on me buying a house but I will still be happy to have a good little Colorado meet in March for anyone that is willing to go :dunno: Wolf Creek is the shit. We need to get a poll hammered out on this, I won't be able to set it up or host it if we do it in Utah as I just don't feel like I will have the same ability to do it correctly, I don't know Utah very well aside from what I remember from the mountains as a kid.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

How about Montana?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would be interested in Montana. The only real problems I see is that Montana is very remote and flights are more costly as a result. If peeps from the great white north are thinking of doing this, I think Salt Lake would be an ideal choice. Flights are generally reasonable, the resorts are close to the airport, and lift tickets at a good portion of the resorts are also reasonable. I guess if you were planing on driving Grim, that may not be such a great option. Then again with gas prices, flying in will probably cost you just as much.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I know the BC in the Cotton Wood canyons is well traveled. The main area that I was at by Ogden was not so well traveled. In all, I think you could probably get a way with snowshoes in Utah. The snow is a bit more supportable. You just don't posthole has much. 
At Wolf Creek, snowshoes with work for 60-70% of the stuff. There are a few worthy drops that there is no way in hell I would want to try to get out of with snowshoes. It's fairly brutal on ski's. I do have an extra split in good condition. A Voile Freeride 166. You can also rent splits in Denver at the Edgeworks. So there are plenty of options. At Wolf Creek I know I would be tempted to spend most of the time on the pass. The BC there is that good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Breckenridge Colorado gets my vote :>) even though i don't think its to far west :>)


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm slow, but it sounds like fun 

SLC does sound good. I don't mind making the drive from the Bay Area but would probably need a long weekend to do it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think we are leaning more towards a week than a long weekend. 

Couple of criteria were trying to be met with this trip in mind. 

1. A place that is a good value. Where you'll get a lot of bang for your buck. That is one of the reasons we haven't really looked at Jackson Hole, Aspen, or Breck/Summit county areas. You can find alright lodging at some (Breck mostly) but everything else is costly. Lift tickets are north of $80 a day this year at all those places. 

2. A location that we can get to. Wolf Creek being a very inexpensive place does suffer a bit from location. The closest airports are probably 90 minutes from there and maybe not the most affordable or convenient to fly into. DIA or Colorado Springs are the major airports and they are 5 hours and 3-31/2 hours from Wolf Creek respectively. Though I will say, this place is killer, the snow is generally plentiful, lift tix and lodging are cheap. The backcountry is off the hook. Especially if you like riding in the trees.
Salt Lake/Ogden has a good combination of well price lift tickets, reasonable lift tickets, and great backcountry with plenty of snow. Not as inexpensive as Wolf Creek, but it is a great traveling bang for your buck. We stayed north of SLC three years ago, right down the road from Powder Mountain and Snobasin. Less crowds there and just fantastic snow. Not a bad option at all imo. Liquor laws suck there, so those who drive plan on bringing a ton of B E E R. If that turns out to be the choice of course...


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

RideGrl said:


> Breckenridge Colorado gets my vote :>) even though i don't think its to far west :>)


breck blows


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not a fan of Breck myself. Of course if it was in Breck, Copper, Keystone, Vail, Loveland, Beaver Creek, Arapahoe Basin, Winterpark, Berthoud Pass are all within a reasonable distance from there. Still, I think the $$$ to good deal equation isn't really there. Not a lot of great deals to be had unless you have a season pass.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah it would be $$ in breck even tho i would just stay at my place and drive there if we did decide to meet in summit county so if thats what everyone would want fine with me.....couldnt see my self pickin breck keystone abasin copper over loveland tho


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I would consider flying into SLC or what about the Seattle area? Would that be a consideration?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

I like Breck because Keystone is only 20 - 30 min away and they offer night riding so Riding early staying up till 9pm so its not to bad.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> I would consider flying into SLC or what about the Seattle area? Would that be a consideration?


I would love to go there (and probably will this season), but the running consensus from locals is that it's not a great place for this sort of thing. I guess lodging isn't great and snow can range from bullet proof to waste deep pow. Hmmm sounds like anywhere else to me. Flights to Washington from DIA are relatively cheap, so I could be down for that.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> breck blows


Yup. If we do this at Breck, Vail, Beaver Creek, Copper Mountain or Keystone I'm not even gonna go haha. We are looking to go where people won't be in line all day, we want to ride. Who wants to fly here from Canada to stand in line for 30 minutes at Breck and only get 5 runs in a day?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> We stayed north of SLC three years ago, right down the road from Powder Mountain and Snobasin. Less crowds there and just fantastic snow. Not a bad option at all imo. Liquor laws suck there, so those who drive plan on bringing a ton of B E E R. If that turns out to be the choice of course...


No offense to any other members here, but I think the primary concern is to find one person to champion this meet... make executive decisions and book the thing.

I nominate climbz for this cuz it seems like he knows all the major resorts and has experience with this type of big trip planning. 

Almost as important as location is time we decide to go. I honestly would like to go somewhere between christmas and new years, but that might not be the most 'cost effective' option.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Geeze, I get the hut trip and now nominated for this? 

Let's get an area chosen first. If it's Wolf Creek I'll work with Mr. Right on getting this set up. If it's SLC, well I'll start shopping around for a spot. I can say right now that I probably won't be able to reserve a place on my own dime. I'll be willing to put in a decent portion but we'll need to collect some funds to do it. My house is a constant drain with all the renovations and such that we are doing. 

As far as dates go, that week you mentioned is a bit early unfortunately. Conditions can be good, but generally are not great. For us US locals, trying to book around Martin Luther King weekend would make sense. It gets most of us who have paid Holidays an extra day.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i vote wolf creek


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

2nd killclimbz nomination

i'd like to do wolf creek but i won't be able to do a full week this year and its so far from the airport.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I vote for Wolf Creek too. Nightlife will be about the same as SLC but at least there are liquor stores and real bars in the area. Women on the other had, well you better bring 'em.

Cifex, do me a favor and check flights to airports around there.

Durango would be the closest, around 90 minutes away. I suspect it's too pricey but if not, it would make sense for us to get a place in Pagosa.

Alburquerque might be an option. I'll mapquest that one. I suspect it's about 3 hours away maybe less.

Colorado Springs. Something like 3 1/2 hours

DIA, that's a solid 5 hours, but it's a nice drive when it's not snowing.

On the last three airports if the turn out to be the options, than staying in South Fork makes a little more sense. The nice thing about South Fork is if the Pass (therefore ski area) get nailed with storms, it rarely closes on that side. There aren't many avalanche paths that threaten the road like the West side. South Fork isn't as nice as Pagosa, but it would do.

Dates: Does everyone think the Martin Luther King weekend is a good weekend? Hopefully most peeps get that holiday. An extra day, maybe enough incentive to make a 5 day trip a 6 day trip? You know, make it a little longer. That would be the weekend of the 17th of January. I am open to other later dates too. Unless Wolf Creek starts off dry the snow should be very plentiful by then. Last year I think they almost hit 600" and had a 100" base by January.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Durango connects with 4 airports. I was not able to find any flights on the websites. Personally, I am only going to be able to do 4 days at most. It's not practical for me to go if it's Wolf Creek as I would be traveling half the trip.

Frontier Airlines
via Denver 800-432-1359
United Express
via Denver 800-864-8331
US Airways/America West
via Phoenix 800-428-4322
Delta Connection
via Salt Lake City 800-221-1212



The following Airline fly into Alburquerque: 

American Airlines
Nonstop service to Chicago and Dallas-Fort Worth with connections around the nation and world.
Telephone 1-800-433-7300

Continental Airlines
leaving Albuquerque - Official City Website, click for disclaimer
Continental Airlines
Nonstop service to Houston and Newark with connections to many national and international destinations.
Telephone 1-800-525-0280

Delta Airlines leaving Albuquerque - Official City Website, click for disclaimer
Delta Air Lines
Nonstop service to Atlanta, Salt Lake City and Cincinnati with connections across the nation and world.
Telephone 1-800-221-1212

Frontier Airlines leaving Albuquerque - Official City Website, click for disclaimer 
Frontier Airlines
Nonstop service to Denver with regional connections.
Telephone 1-800-432-1359

Great Lakes Airlines Leaving Albuquerque - Official City Website, click for disclaimer 
Great Lakes Airlines
Service to ABQ from Silver City and Clovis. Service to Santa Fe from ABQ. Service to Denver from Santa Fe. Telephone 1-800-554-5111

New Mexico Airlines Leaving Albuquerque - Official City Website, click for disclaimer 
New Mexico Airlines
Commuter Airline with service to ABQ from Carlsbad, Hobbs and Santa Fe. Service to expand in Fall to several more cities.
Telephone 1-888-564-6119

Northwest Airlines leaving Albuquerque - Official City Website, click for disclaimer 
Northwest Airlines
Nonstop service to Minneapolis-St. Paul and connections around North America and world.
Telephone 1-800-225-2525

Southwest Airlines leaving Albuquerque - Official City Website, click for disclaimer
Southwest Airlines
By far the largest carrier at the Sunport, Southwest offers nonstop service to Dallas Love Field, Denver (service begins 11/4/07), Phoenix, El Paso, Lubbock, Midland, Baltimore-Washington, Portland, Seattle, Salt Lake City, Las Vegas, Los Angeles, St. Louis, Chicago, Orlando, San Diego, Oakland, Houston, Kansas City, Amarillo, Tucson and Tampa.
Telephone 1-800-435-9792

United Airlines leaving Albuquerque - Official City Website, click for disclaimer
United Airlines
Nonstop service to Chicago, Denver, Los Angeles, San Francisco and Washington-Dulles with connections around the nation and world.
Telephone 1-800-241-6522

US Airways Leaving Albuquerque - Official City Website, click for disclaimer 
US Airways
Nonstop service to Phoenix and Las Vegas with connections across the country.
Telephone 1-800-235-9292


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I am with Cifex. Last year when we were talking about this trip, as enticing as Wolf Creek sounds,(Dr. Green and Mr. Right made one hell of a pitch, too) it is way too far removed for us east-coasters. Between traveling to the airport, waiting for departure, landing, and then having to drive another 3-4 hours to get to the mtn, I'm just not feeling it. I have heard many many good things about the SLC area. I vote SLC over MLK weekend. I would be able to travel in thursday night and leave monday morning.

Ride girl, I have always been a fan of Breck/Summit CO. (again others can attest to this), but I doubt you'll be disappointed with SLC and I don't think it's out of the way for you.


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

WC is really close to me, but I wouldnt mind hitting SLC either. I have never ski'd/ridden outside my state and would love to some day. If SLC was the destination would it mainly be resort riding, or do we have a local there who knows good BC spots too?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I know of some resort accessed bc and some really good hike to stuff. Though it's a big day. Something like 3k vert to get your first drop. Super worthy stuff though. I can probably get a local or two to be tour guides depending on where that would be. 
Myself, I would probably do about half resort and half in the backcountry. I would like to do some of the Big and Little Cottonwood bc. Cardiac ridge looks hella fun and many other spots. I chat with a few Wasatch splitters on splitboard.com so I would probably be able to get one or two of them to give a tour.

Nightlife does suck there. It's what you bring, not much in the way of bars. Loading up a couple of cases of beer for the trip isn't a problem though...


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i would just bring a bunch of weed and booze.....but really we need a final decision on where......WC i would really like but if it a travel issue they we will go somwhere else


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Salt Lake City Bars & Nightlife

Park City Nightlife | Utah.com

From what I understand, Utah has some night life....but they have some weird law where you have to buy a membership. or someone has to vouch for you (i think there is some thing where people put up quarters on the bar if they want to let you in)


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

From what I gathered when I was in Moab, this summer. 3.2 beer is more loosely available. The memberships are relatively cheap (10 bucksish) and are tourist memberships which are good for 2 weeks, so we'd be good.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah the bars should be your last concern... more of a 'icing on the cake' sorta deal.

This is a snowboard meet.

MLK weekend works for me, although I usually go to tremblant that weekend, I'd gladly choose SLC. I wonder what the flight'll be like...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep, you have to buy a membership, it's fairly trivial actually like $5. It's a fancy name for a cover charge that the state collects. The main thing is most of those social clubs kind of suck. I've been to plenty on climbing and snowboard trips. If you buy a membership, you can sponsor something like two people to come in for the night. What is really annoying is that it's damn near impossible to find a place to eat that also serves alcohol. If they do generally it has to be 3.2 beer or something stupid like that. I am completely down for SLC, but we should just plan on doing it up at the house we get.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I think everyone knows where my vote lies but I'll repeat myself, Wolf Creek. My only concern with anywhere else is that I HATE crowded mountains and gaper families. I would be disappointed if I flew my dumb ass to Utah to stand in line for 4 days and get shit for runs, and then not even have a decent bar with a pool table to hit after the day is done. I would rather spend my money at a place that isn't crowded or expensive that I know for a fact is a sick mountain.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

*Some Figures*

So, here are some links for statistics. 

Utah Ski area Maps.....Ski Utah: The Greatest Snow on Earth

resort stats......Utah Ski Resort Comparison Chart | Utah.com

Compared to Wolf Creek......Wolf Creek Fact Sheet


Powder Mtn is F-ing Huge. Plus, we could get a central place to crash and drive to and from 2 or 3 mtns in the same amount of time it would take to get to Wolf Creek.

I am seeing direct flights into SLC from Philly Thursday night and return monday night for 340. It would be a perfect opportunity for me to squeeze 4 days of riding in. 

Green and Right.....will you two be able to hit Wolf Creek another weekend this winter? I'd love to do WC, but I can't do all that driving (after flying) on a 4-day weekend.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

*Vrbo*

It looks like we could do this trip on the cheap (I am comparing to the Money Pit known as Summit County, CO). 10-14 people(assuming that many people commit) in a place to crash shouldn't be much more than 150/person for 4 nights. 

ohh and Eff Alta!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> So, here are some links for statistics.
> 
> Utah Ski area Maps.....Ski Utah: The Greatest Snow on Earth
> 
> ...


Good point dude, if we drove out there (9 hour drive or so) we could actually hit WC on the way back through, but like I said my concern lies in how busy these utah mountains are, I havent been to any mountains in utah since I was a kid. What good is 4 days of riding if you are spending most of that time standing in line with a bunch of yuppies there on vacation with a handful of screaming kids? Can anyone on the forum vouch for a mountain in utah that isn't busier than hell? I hate busy mountains that's why I hit loveland, Wolf Creek, and love Monarch after last year. You just don't get stuck in the lift lines at those mountains, they even make A-Basin look like a crowded area.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

*Boards Post*

I'll put a question on the Resort Reviews board for some suggestions. I am going to assume that the crowds won't be that bad. Considering, even at Breck for Easter, once I got past the first lift (which sucked dack......though I hit the mountain at busy time 10am.....would be crowded) once I got above the greens into the higher/difficult terrain, there were no lines at all.

So many options in SLC. Lets see what the boards here and sb.com have to say about it.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

When I was in Park City, the only 3 mountains that were easy to get to (by the bus system that runs every 10 min or so) were park city, brighton,and alta. they weren't too crowded and I imagine the others solitude/ bluebird, powder would be much less crowded


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I understand where you are coming from but we do seem to be forming this "west coast" meet mainly around the needs of people from the east coast because the travel is a bitch for you all which I understand. I'm not trying to smash anyones ideas but I need more than a couple people to convince me that Utah is not a busy place because all the main resorts in Colorado suck ass as well when it comes to crowds. I cant control weather or crowds this I know, but I do know mountains where we have a better chance of good weather and small crowds. I know that personally if I lived on the East Coast and was already flying across the country a few more hours in a car for a high likeliness of powder, cheaper lift tickets, inexpensive lodging, and low crowds would be well worth it to me. Thats just me and what I like, not to mention my opinion and just that. Take it how you want.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Whatever you guys want to do is great. Just saying I'm not going to go if its Wolf Creek.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snobasin and Powder Mountain are not crowded resorts by any stretch of the imagination. On weekends probably about the same as Wolf Creek. There are more people at those resorts but there is also a lot more terrain. Most of the Utards are going to the cottonwoods, Snowbird, Brighton, yadda, yadda, yadda. Also, as an added bonus, Sundays are almost like a mid week day as a good portion of the Utarded population are Mormon and go worship their goddess on Sundays. 

Lift tickets are not as cheap though. Deals a couple of years ago were $59 for Snobasin and $49 for Pow Mow. Not bad, but WC tickets were $40 at their highest last year I believe. I'll have to check I could be wrong on the WC ticket prices.

On a whole Utah resorts are less crowded than Colorado resorts.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, that is what they call themselves. At least on TGR.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> I understand where you are coming from but we do seem to be forming this "west coast" meet mainly around the needs of people from the east coast because the travel is a bitch for you all which I understand. I'm not trying to smash anyones ideas but I need more than a couple people to convince me that Utah is not a busy place because all the main resorts in Colorado suck ass as well when it comes to crowds. I cant control weather or crowds this I know, but I do know mountains where we have a better chance of good weather and small crowds. I know that personally if I lived on the East Coast and was already flying across the country a few more hours in a car for a high likeliness of powder, cheaper lift tickets, inexpensive lodging, and low crowds would be well worth it to me. Thats just me and what I like, not to mention my opinion and just that. Take it how you want.


 needs of people from the east coast because the travel is a bitch for you all....so far there are only about 8 people showing interest in this trip....5-6 would be flying-in. Inexpensive lodging/lift tickets become a non-issue if we need pay the extra price to fly into Durango (250 differeince) or even to cover the gas and car rental to drive from Co Springs

Here is what I got from a Utah guy on SB.com....

Powder is the best place to avoid crowds and has an old school atmosphere, and Snowbasin is only like 15 miles away as well, but Basin can get crowded.

Problem with this area is your still going to have to drive back to Ogden somewhere to drink beer and shoot pool, and the Ogden places aren't as nice as SLC.

I guess thats why I just go back to my place and drink Tequila after riding at Powder!

But I digress, there are places in the Ogden area to get your drink on, just scope them out first. Ogden isn't Compton Cali, but there are areas best to avoid at night due to gang influence.

There is a big club in Clearfield Ut called Bogeys, only about 5 min south of Ogden that has a double decker club. Bar and pool upstairs, with a lounge. Its actually not a bad place with a shuttle service to boot.
...

I can't justify a 6 hour drive added to my flight on a 4-day weekend to go to WC. I'm all SLC. He'll I'll do 2 days in Powder and 2 in Park City.....and still drive less.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

6 hours? It's a 5 hour drive tops from DIA. Much less from the other area airports. Durango being about 90 minutes probably less.

A member from TOS just stated that they saved over $200 by flying into Colorado Springs for their trip to Breckenridge. That would be about 3 hours from Wolf Creek. So you are talking about 3 tanks of gas for a rental tops. So maybe a tank more than you would from SLC. I think a $200 flight savings more than makes up for that part. Lift tickets and lodging are also much cheaper at Wolf Creek. On whole for a 4 day trip you could save something north of $200 on that part alone. I think people are seriously over thinking the travel part. The drive from Colorado Springs is through an area known as the "banana belt". It does not get a lot of moisture. It can be dumping just 10 miles west along the divide and dry as a bone on the east side. If we had a place in South Fork, there is a good chance there wouldn't be any driving in the snow to get there. At least until you drove up the pass to the resort. Just sayin'.

As far as Ogden goes. Yeah it seemed pretty beat. No big deal, we wouldn't want a place there anyway. I thought the house we had in Eden was just fine and it was reasonable enough. I didn't go out once while I was there anyway. Sorry but Utah night life is the big suck unless you are in Park Shitty. Snobasin and Powder Mountain are quality resorts. The hike to backcountry in the area is empty. I went out with a local and we were the only people out that day, with dumping snow. I would guess we had at least a Snobasin terrain wise to choose from. So yeah, the place is special.

As far as snow goes, both areas get dumped on. Weather gods permitting either should have plenty of snow and hopefully a good snow cycle. Of course any place can get skunked.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Gangs in Ogden??? Wow, apparently it's been a long time since I've been to Utah lol. If Powder mountain is an old school type of mountain and not crowded and we absolutely have to go to Utah that would be my vote. Does anybody know if you can get 4 packs etc. for Powder at a better rate?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think the deals for Pow Mow are discounted tickets through whoever you book lodging with and maybe some gas stations in town or something. The nice thing about the area is both Snobasin (which I like better) and Pow Mow are both right there.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> But I digress, there are places in the Ogden area to get your drink on, just scope them out first. Ogden isn't Compton Cali, but there are areas best to avoid at night due to gang influence.


awwww shitt boyz! this mofo ain't wearing his magic underwear! bust em up!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not bad plans for either scenario there wolfy. 

For flying into Colorado Springs, *if* you could get in early enough, it would be easy to make it to Monarch ski area in time to get plenty of turns there. Then just continue on to South Fork or Pagosa Springs from there. That would shave off almost two hours of the drive by doing that. 

Utah areas do benefit from the "morbots" having to go worship their doctrine on Sundays. That is a nice plus. 

On either scenario it is probably unlikely that anyone will get turns on their travel day. I managed to pull it off in Utah when we last met there. But I arrived after 1 and went straight to a backcountry area and did a short tour on my splitboard. No lift served turns, and I didn't get any very spectacular terrain done either. 

In most realities, your arrival day is spent drinking and driving. Or is it driving then drinking??? Well you get the drift...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> On either scenario it is probably unlikely that anyone will get turns on their travel day.
> 
> In most realities, your arrival day is spent drinking and driving. Or is it driving then drinking??? Well you get the drift...


That's why SLC is good. I could hop on a plane after work, land around 9 or so local time, get to the hotel and get a full night sleep without taking off work on a travel day.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is assuming there is a flight that does that for you. Seems like most airlines from any city have only one stop per day in Salt lake. Also, we aren't talking SLC but about an hour North. It might work for some, but it would probably only be for 1 maybe 2 people.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

cifex said:


> That's why SLC is good. I could hop on a plane after work, land around 9 or so local time, get to the hotel and get a full night sleep without taking off work on a travel day.


Ditto. As I said in the boards, earlier, I found a flight that gets me in on Thursday Night. I could ride fri, sat, sun, and early mon. Then catch a 4PM flight on Monday. That was why I was sticking to SLC........cram as much riding in as possible.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Monarch may not be a bad idea for a place to have this meet either. Not crowded, there is plenty of CHEAP lodging within 15 minutes, the tickets are cheap, cool terrain, from what I can tell they generally have pretty good pow there in the spring (although I've only personally taken one trip there I've looked em up) and it's close to CO springs as well.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

monarch is good spot too....ill just have to take it easy on the vodka this time


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm working on MLK day up at Targhee, but nothing is set yet. So is it SLC or this WOlf Creek place?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

$80+ lift tickets per day at Telluride. Amazing area for sure, but it's not that inexpensive.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Have you nancies picked a place yet?

damnnit EVERYWHERE's gonna have its ups and downs... just pick it, book it, and we will show.

and by "we", I mean at the very least, me.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

sandy20080 said:


> Hiiiiiiiii


Hey Sno,

Dunno if you noticed this user. 7 posts. 6 of which are the dictionary definition of a word copied and pasted. The other is ^.

/voteban

And seriously we need to make a decision. How bout this..... I am going to SLC that weekend (MLK). Anyone wants to join me is welcome.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

i second the ban on that dictionary person, and this is one expensive trip thats being planned


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

I know I've been missing from the forums for a long time. I'm in...wherever the meet takes place I'm in.  Hi everyone :cheeky4:

If it does become a southern CO trip, Monarch or WC I can pick someone up at the airport in Denver and drive. I have room for 2 maybe 3 depending on how much gear you have.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Either Friday-Sunday or Saturday-Monday (riding days)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm sorry, but a 3 day trip is just a waste of my time. I already have world class snowboarding in my backyard. If it's Utah, I want a minimum of 5 days. Otherwise, I'll just go hit Steamboat, Winterpark, Copper, Vail Pass, Berthoud Pass, or even Wolf Creek for that weekend. Not too mention that is one of the most crowded weekends out there. I'd rather take some time off and get some mid week riding in on my vacation. If we happen to leverage MLK weekend I am fine with it. That's understandable. No three day trip for me. If you all want to go to Summit or Winterpark for 3 days, I'll be happy to get cheap lift tickets for members and tour guide people around Copper or Winterpark.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Regardless where it is, it's going to be 3 days for me. Thus I am not willing to travel somewhere that is not close to a major airport. No reason other people would stay longer or shorter. I think a lot of people are in the same boat and don't want to use up all their vaca time with random strangers or don't have any. That being said Vail / WinterPark don't seem unreasonable since it's less then 2 hours from Denver International. 

Steamboat is 157 miles from DI. Does the nearby airport (22m), Hayden have a lot of flights?

Let's keep a running list in the posts of the positives and negative of each so we can get a bloody decision made ASAP. I'll get it started.

Vail - Expensive, less than 2 hours from Denver International Airport, Good nightlife

Winter Park - Cost?, less than 2 hours from Denver International Airport

SLC - Lot of resorts in close proximity, Powder Mountain isnt crowded, Easy access by air

Steamboat - ????, Far from Denver International (157miles), Hayden Airport (22miles) has a lot of flights???

Wolf Creek - Far as fuck from civilization/airport, cheap, awesome terrain, awesome conditions


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

well shit if we cant decide where then ill just be at loveland having a great time


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey Carmen, I'm doing awesome, how have you been? 

Everyone, two years ago at the Winter Park meet there were people that had to leave early, the house was rented for a week. It worked well. Use the weekends for your travel days and try to get as many midweek days as you can..... SOOO much better than weekend crowds. Renting a house for a week is probably the most cost effective way to go. Least $$ per night.

I think I recall that Dude stayed a few extra days  I still have pictures. He's quite the party animal. How is Dude by the way?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

sushicat said:


> If it does become a southern CO trip, Monarch or WC I can pick someone up at the airport in Denver and drive. I have room for 2 maybe 3 depending on how much gear you have.


 same here ............


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

and for what its worth....I would love to go to southern CO. I've never been to Wolf Creek but would love to go, and I've only been to Monarch once but it was great fun.


----------



## Dude (Oct 2, 2007)

sushicat said:


> Hey Carmen, I'm doing awesome, how have you been?
> 
> Everyone, two years ago at the Winter Park meet there were people that had to leave early, the house was rented for a week. It worked well. Use the weekends for your travel days and try to get as many midweek days as you can..... SOOO much better than weekend crowds. Renting a house for a week is probably the most cost effective way to go. Least $$ per night.
> 
> I think I recall that Dude stayed a few extra days  I still have pictures. He's quite the party animal. How is Dude by the way?


Hey sushi whats up Baby:thumbsup: Yea ive been hanging over here partying with the ole man. I loved my stay out in CO particularly when I got Hijacked:laugh: Boy we pulled a fast one on the ole hippie didnt we...

Hey cant wait to see u again. Hopefully this gets solved so decisions can be made. Until then baby u rock on and Ill see ya soon


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I think it's been established that you can fly into Durango for Wolf Creek. That's about a 90 minute drive if I remember correctly. Maybe less. But like Hayden it's an off the radar airport. Not sure if flights to those places are something people want to spend.

The 'boat would be fun. Buffalo Pass is actually fantastic beginner backcountry. Low risk, great pow, easy access. The mountain itself is great, sort of a lack of steeps, but not really imo. They are just shorter than at other places. Lift tickets again are not cheap there.

Winterpark, is about 90 minutes from DIA give or take 10 minutes depending on traffic. I can get 4 lift tickets a day at around $50 a pop there. They haven't listed what season ticket holders will get tickets for yet, so I am not 100% sure what it will be. I'll also have some coupons good for discounts.

Drive times to Copper is about the same, just a tad bit longer. Breck, Keystone, A-Basin, Loveland are all right there. Vail, and Beaver Creek, are within striking distance, you just got to drive over Vail Pass to get there. Vail Pass is also some of the rowdiest, cliff lined, pillow case lined fun areas around. Lot's of resorts, and lot's to do there. I get the same deal on lift tickets at Copper. Winterpark is within driving distance too. Overall, Summit would probably be the place to go in Colorado.

In all honesty, I would like to do Utah, but if most people are just doing a drive by vs 5-6 days, I would just stay local myself. Sucks to live around so many world class resorts...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay. So it looks like the real contenders here are SLC,UT vs Summit County,CO. I am down for either. 

Can we get a vote?

+1 Summit County, CO


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i cant see myself going to summit meet unless people went to Loveland or maybe winterpark.....Echo is good at night for any park rats


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> i cant see myself going to summit meet unless people went to Loveland or maybe winterpark.....Echo is good at night for any park rats


What's wrong with Summit?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I can't say that I would be staying in Summit. Maybe a couch for a night. I'll be glad to meet up though. Copper is just fine by me and apres is always an option. I'll happily pay for some couch space. Loveland is definitely worth hitting up as long as it's not very windy and snowing. In January, that place can just be a white out at times. Then again, you'll know it in the parking lot, so it's easy enough to pack up and hit somewhere else.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If I can find free tickets like I could last year Id be willing to meet up in Keystone or something for a day but Im not taking an entire week off work to get stuck riding in summit county at the resorts I avoid like the plague. I live close enough to definitely stay at my own place.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

mmmk. so everyone semi local will only go to backwoods resorts that are difficult to get to? is that correct?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Good call with getting the list going, Zach.

I realistically can't afford to go for a whole week, although I'd like to try. MLK weeked might not work for me, since its so close to the East Coast meet (gotta spread it out a bit to keep things peace with the job), so sometime in early feb, or late march/early april works for me. I liked what I did last year; since the season ends around mid-late march out here on the ice coast, go out West in april (or even May) since the season out there goes well beyond what it does here. I ended last season in Whistler


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> Good call with getting the list going, Zach.
> 
> I realistically can't afford to go for a whole week, although I'd like to try. MLK weeked might not work for me, since its so close to the East Coast meet (gotta spread it out a bit to keep things peace with the job), so sometime in early feb, or late march/early april works for me. I liked what I did last year; since the season ends around mid-late march out here on the ice coast, go out West in april (or even May) since the season out there goes well beyond what it does here. I ended last season in Whistler


Martin Luther King Day in 2009 is on Monday, the 19th of January.

I believe you're thinking of President's Day.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> mmmk. so everyone semi local will only go to backwoods resorts that are difficult to get to? is that correct?


Sorry I get my pass at Loveland because it is not crowded, gets good snow, and is closer to where I live and closer to Denver than ANY resort, making it hardly backwoods. The locals dont want to take a week off work to get stuck at a local yuppie crowded shithole because we have the option to go there any time we want, hence the reason I originally asked about maybe having a WEST COAST meet at a sick resort, not necessarily worrying about the needs of the east coasters. I was happy when Kill was nominated to head it up because there aren't too many people from the west coast interested so I figured it would be better for him to head it up and if it takes place at an area I would be willing to take a week off for, Im down. I doubt it will because everyone is worried about travel time so I will probably just try to organize a small wolf creek meet separately from this because it is something I have been planning on for some time.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr Right I am right there with you. A lot of traveling peeps were talking about a quick hit on a three day weekend Holiday. Martin Luther King weekend. So if they are hitting it up MLK weekend, I doubt very many of us will have to take any time off unless we want to. If that becomes the decision, I'll poke around for lift ticket deals. My freebies at Winterpark are gone, but as mentioned, being a passholder I can get very discounted tickets at Copper and Winterpark. With my lady's pass I can get 8 a day, and most of my riding buddies have passes there too. Plus, I should have coupons for even cheaper tickets and I'll throw them out there for anyone to use. 

If we had enough people to get a place for 5-6 days, I would be all over SLC.

We should plan a Wolf Creek trip for Colorado peeps. There is enough on this board I think we can get it done. That place just rawks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> * so I will probably just try to organize a small wolf creek meet separately from this because it is something I have been planning on for some time.*


Hmmm, this got posted right before I hit my reply. I couldnt' agree more. I think we can get 6-8 peeps to hit Wolf Creek. I know of at least 2-3 on TGR that would go, plus I am sure punkmouse, her dude, sushicat, myself, drgreen, and a few others would want to go. I love it down there.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Hmmm, this got posted right before I hit my reply. I couldnt' agree more. I think we can get 6-8 peeps to hit Wolf Creek. I know of at least 2-3 on TGR that would go, plus I am sure punkmouse, her dude, sushicat, myself, drgreen, and a few others would want to go. I love it down there.


I can get a good 5-8 people for sure and probably more if I do a little hunting. That is a trip that is planned for sure in my season this year whether people want to go or not. It will be a cheap trip for people from Colorado for sure, and we might have to drive 4 hours to get there boohoo. You know that place rawks ass.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I've never ridden at the resort per se, but the backcountry around there could keep me entertained for years. I would definitely be down for a day or two at the resort and 2-4 on the pass. I know of two who would be all over that sort thing. 
The San Juans are just a special place all the way around.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok, so you've started a new thread for Wolf Creek so that simplifies things. I hope to get there at some point cause it looks sick.

We need a vote for MLK weekend:

Loveland, CO vs Powder Mountain, UT


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Mr Right I am right there with you. A lot of traveling peeps were talking about a quick hit on a three day weekend Holiday. Martin Luther King weekend. So if they are hitting it up MLK weekend, I doubt very many of us will have to take any time off unless we want to.


Dude, even if we were to come boarding for the three days of MLK weekend (yeah, it was president's day I was thinkin of, thanks Zach), most of us would STILL have to take the friday and tuesday off for travel time.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh and Carm,

I'm in for that. gonna go check flight prices RIGHT now.

_**Edit... So I could fly out Friday the 16th, and return Tuesday the 20th. Flying out of Buffalo will cost me ~$400, and out fo Toronto will cost me ~$550._

_Not bad, its doable... and i figure to avoid flying on MLK day, just to avoid high prices... and to ride saturday, sunday and monday._


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

kri$, I think you are dead on. For SLC I was definitely looking at take 3-5 days off. For one, I would probably drive out, which is a full 8 hours. I can leave early enough to get a half day tour in at the Cottonwoods or Eden backcountry. I would want 4 solid days of riding, if not 5 for the journey though. 

As far as LL vs Pow Mow goes. Loveland is steeper. Wide open alpine turns on a lot of the terrain. The chair 8 area is like a natural terrain park in some seasons. A lot of fun stuff in that area. Chair 9 takes you to the top of the continental divide from which you can hike to some pretty killer terrain or just drop in. There is something to be said about riding off of the divide. I don't know what it is, but some of my most memorable days are from starting off on this ridge.

Pow Mow, well it's a hell of a lot bigger. Even though Loveland is kind of a local's stash, less people use Powder Moutain and it's big. Their inbounds terrain is bigger than Vail and that says a lot. It also does record more snow on average. That doesn't necessarily mean more powder days. The mountain does have a fair amount of North facing slopes which helps with snow quality. 

Powder Mountain is in close proximity to Wolf Mountain (small little hill) and Snobasin (steep, scary lines, great sidecountry, plenty of everything else). 

Loveland is in close proximity to all Summit county areas, A Basin, Breck, Keystone, Copper. Quantity doesn't always equal quality so keep that in mind. Out of those resorts, Copper, A-Basin, and Loveland are really the only ones I enjoy riding. Breck has always been a pita to get around, though I hear the new Horseshoe bowl is quality. I haven't been there since they added it. Keystone just sucks, imo. It does have night riding though.

As far as lift tickets go. If I remember correctly in Utah we were getting Pow Mow tickets for $49 and Snobasin for $59. Loveland would probably fall somewhere in that range. With season pass deals at Copper and Winterpark I can probably pick up tickets for somewhere in that range at the resort. I am limited to 4 a day, + Dina's pass. So eight total I should be able to get. I have other friends who have that pass so I might be able to get more. Otherwise window prices at those places are going to be well north of $80 a day. Boo hiss. Transfour cards can be bought and they average about $50 a day I think. 

Carmen, I doubt it's too late to get a house around Powder Mountain. If they are looking at early season booking, that generally ends by next weekend.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i dont think ill make it out to utah this season but ill see what happens and i have loveland season pass so i can get whoever a discounted ticket


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For those considering slummit county. Just caught on the local news page that Resort Quest is offering discounts on their lodging and such. I think it's geared towards Front Range sliders but that shouldn't really matter. Their bookings are down and they are already starting to deal. Might be useful to check the website and do a stare and compare...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If it's in summit county I'll meet you guys for some riding but considering I live 30 minutes away I'll be staying at my place. If it's in Utah you can count me out for this one, I just have other priorities.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I am still in for SLC.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm probably going to be in Tahoe at some point over my winter break.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Going to book in the next week or so. Round trip flight JFK > SLC > LGA $350, leaving Thursday night and returning Monday night.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

cifex said:


> Going to book in the next week or so. Round trip flight JFK > SLC > LGA $350, leaving Thursday night and returning Monday night.


you'd book your flight before we got accomodations plans settled?

j00 crazy, man!...I like you, but you crazy.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

im going either way, if the meet doesn't happen, ill work my own shit out.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Not without two canadians joining ya, man :thumbsup:

my buddy is 100% in.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Sweet.. Eh Team FTW!

So that's four people who say they are def in. 

btw..i don't think you need to take off a day for travel each way kris. fly out after work thursday night.....you'll prob wont get to the hotel till 1,2am but who cares. wake up and get on the mountain at 10 or 11AM on a Friday it's not like it'll be crowded.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I believe Powduh Mtn is the plan, that is where Ci wants to go. I am for sure in, though I've been told that the social life after the mtn is weak. We'll see. I have a buddy who is also in.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> I believe Powduh Mtn is the plan, that is where Ci wants to go. I am for sure in, though I've been told that the social life after the mtn is weak. We'll see. I have a buddy who is also in.


one of your kton cronies?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Yup, Probably Ed. A buddy of ours just moved out to SLC, so we could......in actuality, just crash central to SLC and go back and forths. Or we could VRBO a place by Pow Pow.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Ah whistler, wicked place but a bit too far.

Im going to Fernie in christmas


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, the West coast meets have pretty much been decided. Powder Mountain and Wolf Creek. I am dropping the sticky on this one. If anyone is interested in any one of those meets, please post up in the respective thread.


----------

